# 2.5 beetle...



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Does anyone here own a 2.5 beetle?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2.5 beetle... (Audi4u)*

andre i know you are having a tough time with the ladies but searching on vwvortex for guys that drive beetle's just seems like your getting a little desperate


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 2.5 beetle... ([email protected])*


----------



## golfofdeath (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: 2.5 beetle... (Audi4u)*

I do.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 2.5 beetle... (golfofdeath)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfofdeath* »_I do.

What transmission? Have you ever taken the engine cover off?


----------



## golfofdeath (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: 2.5 beetle... (Audi4u)*

The beetle has an auto. As far as taking the engine cover off, yes. It looks the same as my rabbit w/o the engine cover. Why do you ask?


----------



## japanese (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 beetle... (Audi4u)*

Put the Beetle cover on the Rabbit?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 2.5 beetle... (golfofdeath)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfofdeath* »_The beetle has an auto. As far as taking the engine cover off, yes. It looks the same as my rabbit w/o the engine cover. Why do you ask?

I want to do a swap into a mk4 And I saw that the beetle has a power steering pump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wanted some detail pics


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

the new beetle's don't have electrical steering...interesting......why don't u swap it into my mk2 andre? lol


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (KampfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KampfGTI* »_the new beetle's don't have electrical steering...interesting......why don't u swap it into my mk2 andre? lol

lol


----------



## golfofdeath (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: 2.5 beetle... (08-Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08-Jetta* »_Put the Beetle cover on the Rabbit?

Yes. I have done that. It's not quite an exact fit, but close enough to look stock. As far as the steering, I know the steering does feel different, but I didn't look into what the actual differences were.


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow..so I was looking at the specs on the VW site, and sure enough, no mention of Electro mechanical variable assist on the Beetle. Just as interesting to me, was the fact that it didn't get the '20 hp bump' that the Jetta and Rabbit did...it's still got the old 150/170 powerplant. Also, no fully independent 4-link rear suspension.
It does however, weigh in at ~100lbs lighter than the rabbit. hmmm....


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

That opens another question.... does it have the mk4 front subframe/k frame?


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

why not...seems unecessary for VW to redesign the k member just for one vehicle....im betting they did cary it over from the mk4


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (KampfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KampfGTI* »_why not...seems unecessary for VW to redesign the k member just for one vehicle....im betting they did cary it over from the mk4

Im not sure what your trying to say. the golf/jetta has a different k frame from the mk4.
I don't understand, It seems your saying 2 different things.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

the 2.5 beetle uses the same subframe as all mk4 cars







do i hear swap????


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Pm'd you


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

sry sometimes i think faster than i type....it just seems to me that VW wouldn't design a totally new subframe for just the beetle, and since they apparently don't use the mkv frame, logic suggests they would have to use something already there... i.e. the mk4


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (KampfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KampfGTI* »_sry sometimes i think faster than i type....it just seems to me that VW wouldn't design a totally new subframe for just the beetle, and since they apparently don't use the mkv frame, logic suggests they would have to use something already there... i.e. the mk4

ok I got you now. Only thing is you were the only one that knew the didn't use the mkv front k frame. It was confirmed the rear is different.
I didnt want to assume the front is different also. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 2.5 beetle... (Audi4u)*

Any update on this picture wise?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2.5 beetle... (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Any update on this picture wise?

the engine is still sitting in my garage however dre has been buying up a bunch of parts he will need


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 2.5 beetle... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
the engine is still sitting in my garage however dre has been buying up a bunch of parts he will need

To do the MKIV swap?
You know what pisses me off about Andre....he only calls or messages me when he is bored.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2.5 beetle... (Wizard-of-OD)*

he has been crazy busy, this motor has been sitting for months with out any time to do it..i haven't seen is black ass in weeks


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 2.5 beetle... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
To do the MKIV swap?
You know what pisses me off about Andre....he only calls or messages me when he is bored.

I need 5 rods, hook a brotha up









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_he has been crazy busy, this motor has been sitting for months with out any time to do it..i haven't seen is black ass in weeks









I promise I will, come by the shop next week, even if I have to take a day off. 
I need to borrow you ring grinder..lol
Do you still have that 6 spd trans for my swap....


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2.5 beetle... (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I need 5 rods, hook a brotha up








I promise I will, come by the shop next week, even if I have to take a day off. 
I need to borrow you ring grinder..lol
Do you still have that 6 spd trans for my swap....









yeah you got the cash i got the goods







or atleast half the cash


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 2.5 beetle... ([email protected])*

































































Can I pick it up today?










_Modified by Audi4u at 2:07 PM 6-14-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 2.5 beetle... (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I need 5 rods, hook a brotha up









size?
how close are you to this mkIV inline-5?
CALL ME!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2.5 beetle... (Wizard-of-OD)*

im in LBI for a wedding but you can pick it up this week when you get the engine


----------



## Garone (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (studio19sound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *studio19sound* »_Wow..so I was looking at the specs on the VW site, and sure enough, no mention of Electro mechanical variable assist on the Beetle. Just as interesting to me, was the fact that it didn't get the '20 hp bump' that the Jetta and Rabbit did...it's still got the old 150/170 powerplant. Also, no fully independent 4-link rear suspension.
It does however, weigh in at ~100lbs lighter than the rabbit. hmmm....

Yeah new Beetles do not have the electromechanical power steering. They also have the 150hp 2.5L lump in them and did not get the boost in HP/Tq. The New Beetle and Touareg are the only 2 current production VWs that do not get the electromechanical power steering


----------

